# VERY Vocal - Talking Back?



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I was giving my son a bath a little bit ago & When I get my son out of his bath I lay him on a towel in the floor and dry him off, put his lotion on etc..you know...
Anyway, Jake WANTED to be in the bathroom with us, he kept trying to come in and lay down on the towel...There just isn't any room for all 3 of us first all, and secondly he just doesn't need to be in there until I get my sons Eczema Medicine, & Lotion on. My son isn't allergic to jake at all, but anyone with Eczema knows anything can make it flare up..ehh
I told Jake go lay down, This usually works for me - He wouldn't listen. So, I took him to his bed made him lay down, & stay. He did long enough for me to get to the bathroom, so I told Jake to go lay down again...
He then started to Bark at me, & growl - This was not a Mean Growl---this was I'm not going to listen to what you say Growl lol anyone get those? I asked Jake to go lay down once more to see what he'd do, same thing he was jumping around barking at me, and growling again. 
I really don't like this behavior to be honest, So I told Jake no and took him to his crate long enough for me to get noah dryed off, lotion, and dressed. He was being good laying there waiting, so After making him sit before coming out - He's back out.
Does anyone else have Really Vocal Goldens? His gowl definitely was, I'M NOT LISTENING TO YOU! He knew what I wanted, and he kept stepping back into the bathroom if I made a step towards him then he would go back out. Maybe he thinks I'm playing a game with him, I'm not sure...
I don't like this sort of Behavior "Barking at me/growling"...Am I taking the right steps for this? I'm not sure what I should be doing to make sure he knows I don't like that, I don't want to let it go & him think its ok to do that. Or Am I taking it to seriously? lol I've never had such a vocal dog before, so this is new to me.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

It sounds like he is just playing with you. I wouldn't think a thing about it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think he was playing too. They are very vocal dogs. Like today when I got home from shopping, Bama was ROO ROO'ing, Daisy was ARRRRRing and Beau was whinging with Shelby bringing up the rear by whin bark. I just have gotten used to it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

A vocal dog is a very interactive dog. Consider yourself lucky your dog has figured out a way to communicate with you! He's probably telling you he wants attention (instead of your son) or he wants to play!


----------



## gunjee (Aug 28, 2008)

*I agree with the wanting attention and competing with your son for it.*

Also he wants to be where you are at all times, just like any other golden, so you shutting him out makes him frustrated. I take it the bathroom door doesn't click shut so he can come back in when you tell him to leave. Our master bathroom door doesn't click shut so Gracie will always come in the bathroom while I'm showering or putting on makeup and stuff. When I take my son out of the bathtub, I have him wrapped up in a towel and take him straight to the bed to lay him down and grease him up with lotion. I have to do this because Gracie will try to lick the lotion off my son otherwise. Your dog won't climb up on the bed, will he? I basically dress my son on the bed (and he's 5) each day after a bath, but Gracie is always present watching us. She may not agree with the fact that my son comes before her, but she accepts it. I have my son periodically make her work for a treat to reinforce that he is above her in the hierarchy. Sounds like your son is maybe too young for that, but it's important your dog know that your son comes first always. When he behaves the way you want him to, you should reward him. Gracie is incredibly food driven, so I use garlic flavoured croutons. They don't go bad and I can keep them in the bedroom even.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you all 
Jake is also food driven, but I do think he'd trade a good rub down and lots of praise over a treat most of the time. & Yes, I think it does frustrate Jake some...But just like with my son, neither will get their own ways ALL the time lol...Our bathroom door Does click shut, but right now I don't like to keep my eyes off jake even for 5minutes...Right now he wants to shred anything he can, & at that time wasn't 100% potty trained--Still isn't but I can trust him MUCH more now. My son gets a bath every night because of his eczema & Jakes learned that he can lay right outside the bathroom door and I don't mind, so things are fine now. Just takes some patience on both of our parts. 
He's really starting to mind much better...The last few days, He's gotten to the point where I can snap my fingers point to his bed & he'll go and stay. He's a really good boy, I feel very blessed to have him.  Although sometimes he can be a pain.. lol
And you are right my son is to young to be making jake work for a treat, But my son LOVES to share ANY of his food with jake..EHH--So now no more snacks for noah unless he's up in his highchair. lol


----------



## blondebyte (Apr 1, 2009)

I have an 8 1/2 week old pup, she just started being extremely vocal this past weekend. She barks, growls, arrrrrs, and even howled once! Everyone I've talked to has said they are a vocal breed, Roxy is my first Golden so I had no idea!

:wavey:


----------

